
Designing and Producing Natural-Color Maps with Satellite Land Cover Data (2004) - hprotagonist
https://cartographicperspectives.org/index.php/journal/article/view/cp47-patterson-kelso
======
pmdulaney
It would be much nicer if the maps in the referenced PDF were in color rather
than being grayshade.

